# What are some good english shoe companies



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I was on pediwear.com (sponor site of Askandy) and they have a list of all these english shoe companies. I have never heard of any of them and wanted to know what are the top 5 or even top 3 out of those bands? They all had some nice styles but I dont want to buy something and find out later is just like kenneth cole. THanks. 

Or whats your opinion of good english shoe companies to invest in?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

The big names are John Lobb, Edward Green, Church's, and Crocket & Jones. If quality and classic style is what you want, you needn't look any further.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Church's has declined to the point that I would no longer include them.

I would add Trickers, Grenson, Alfred Sargent and Gaziano & Girling.

G&G is very high end RTW and MTO. Sargent is more toward the lower end of good shoes, but still good. Grenson makes some great shoes -- what they once called the Masterpiece line -- but I believe these days you can only get those from Paul Stuart in New York. Trickers is a very sturdy, if not the most elegant, shoe.

Lower down there is Cheaney and Loake.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

What are your criteria?

Do you want English fashion, durability, comfort, construction?
I purchased several Loakes recently and they are all brilliant in terms of comfort, and English style. Durability hasn't been tested with me, but everyone seems to say they are not worth resoling.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

I do not want to sound rude but I need to ask what is your budget or how much are willing to spend? That way we will have better idea what to recommend.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*There is a guide to ready to wear shoes on this Forum*

I would suggest jcusey's ready-to-wear shoe compendium is a good place to begin:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49981


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Obviously price/budget is the key. Lobbs, G&G or EG's will cost over $1000 without hesitation. C&J can be had for Half that. C&J are very nice and will do the job. Eg's and G&G are more durable than Lobb imho.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry took so long to reply. What Iam looking for is style (nothing to conservative) , construction, and durability. Iam willing to spend 500-900 for a pair. I just closed a great deal at work, got a very nice bonus and want to splurge on a high end pair of shoes plus Im curious about the english made shoes, they seem to be good quality.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

also how do the brands you have listed compare to AE or Sutor MAntellassi.  As far as everything goes. Are they worth the money or are you better just buying AE?


----------



## The_Consultant (Jan 13, 2008)

As a long time wearer of Ferragamo, Gravati, etc and a more recent convert to AE, I have to say the Crockett & Jones "Lowndes" shoes I just bought are amazing. Far better made and more comfortable that anything I've ever purchased. They feel like they were made specifically for my feet.

Personally, I found them to be a bit more "interesting" than Edward Green at a much better price.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

You know, all of the questions that you ask could be answered with a couple of simple searches.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

miamimike said:


> Sorry took so long to reply. What Iam looking for is style (nothing to conservative) , construction, and durability. Iam willing to spend 500-900 for a pair. I just closed a great deal at work, got a very nice bonus and want to splurge on a high end pair of shoes plus Im curious about the english made shoes, they seem to be good quality.


In that case John Lobb is out of question. But this bags another question. If you are willing to spend that much why not spend another few hundred dollars and fly to London over the weekend visit Edward Green and fet yourself MTM custom shoes. You will probably spend $1500-$1800 for shoes and flight over there but you are buying high quality shoes made just for you that will last you lifetime.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

manton said:


> Church's has declined to the point that I would no longer include them.


Come on, that's just ridiculous bias. Church's still make some great shoes. There is better value for money out there, but don't discount the quality.

Caveat : there is a huge bias against Church's on his forum.



medwards said:


> I would suggest jcusey's ready-to-wear shoe compendium is a good place to begin:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49981


+ 1


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

John Lobb. Can't go wrong.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*New & Lingwood?*

I've noticed that no one has mentioned New & Lingwood? Where do they fall into the fold? If at all?


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

MoosicPa said:


> I've noticed that no one has mentioned New & Lingwood? Where do they fall into the fold? If at all?


They don't make shoes. The buy shoes from the above factories, and their sources change from time to time.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Rossini said:


> Come on, that's just ridiculous bias. Church's still make some great shoes. There is better value for money out there, but don't discount the quality.


The quality is OK, but much inferior to what you should get for the price. The styling and the lasts have become really atrocious. They are a sad case, really.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

laufer said:


> In that case John Lobb is out of question. But this bags another question. If you are willing to spend that much why not spend another few hundred dollars and fly to London over the weekend visit Edward Green and fet yourself MTM custom shoes. You will probably spend $1500-$1800 for shoes and flight over there but you are buying high quality shoes made just for you that will last you lifetime.


Well I would like to do that but right now I really dont feel I know enough about MTM shoes and what I really want or like in shoes that detailed. Most of the time when I look for shoes (style, shape, color) I know it when I see it. I will admit it, Im fairly new at this whole other "good quality shoe brands" that you all talk about on here. Im orig from the if it says prada, gucci, or versace it must be the best (shoe). Hense the reason Iam working on changing to better quality stuff.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

manton said:


> The quality is OK, but much inferior to what you should get for the price. The styling and the lasts have become really atrocious. They are a sad case, really.


I agree with Manton. Church's make alot of corrected grain rubbish. For the price that you pay this should not occur at all. I'd get Barker or Loake over Church's any day.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

laufer said:


> In that case John Lobb is out of question. But this bags another question. If you are willing to spend that much why not spend another few hundred dollars and fly to London over the weekend visit Edward Green and fet yourself MTM custom shoes. You will probably spend $1500-$1800 for shoes and flight over there but you are buying high quality shoes made just for you that will last you lifetime.


How much do just the shoes run (I head through London a good bit)?


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

miamimike said:


> Well I would like to do that but right now I really dont feel I know enough about MTM shoes and what I really want or like in shoes that detailed. Most of the time when I look for shoes (style, shape, color) I know it when I see it. I will admit it, Im fairly new at this whole other "good quality shoe brands" that you all talk about on here. Im orig from the if it says prada, gucci, or versace it must be the best (shoe). Hense the reason Iam working on changing to better quality stuff.


I would like to suggest then different approach. If you are transitioning from fashion (prada etc) to business like attire you should probably start with Allen Edmonds for example buying a pair of Park Avenue. That will give you good idea what those type of shoes look like and feel like. Do not be afraid as far as quality goes Park Avenue with proper care will last 20 + years. They go for about $300 although you can get them cheaper during the special sales. Allen Edmonds store should be easy to find. Go there and check them out. Usually AE stores are well stocked and they have wide variety of styles.

At this point it might be hard for you to find retailers in your area that carry Church's, Edward Green and other high end shoes. I would strongly advise against buying them from online at stage of you shoe shopping experience.

Give Alen Edmonds try, they are entry level shoes in world of high priced English shoes. If you are just starting it is better to start with entry level and slowly progress toward something better.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

JibranK said:


> How much do just the shoes run (I head through London a good bit)?


It is very expensive, for John Lobb we are talking $4000-$5000 for leather shoes. Edward Green is probably at least $1000 and so on.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

miamimike said:


> I was on pediwear.com (sponor site of Askandy) and they have a list of all these english shoe companies. I have never heard of any of them and wanted to know what are the top 5 or even top 3 out of those bands? They all had some nice styles but I dont want to buy something and find out later is just like kenneth cole. THanks.
> 
> Or whats your opinion of good english shoe companies to invest in?


As you will be gathering there are a lot of opinions on here re english shoes - and that is just what they are - opinions. I have shoes from most english makers - Lobb excepted - and they are all good and build quality reflects price band - including the dreaded Church's who as we all know make all their shoes out of plastic and charge $1000 a pair for :crazy:

If you want a beautiful english shoe don't buy Loake at all IMO and don't listen to people who say they are as good or better than Church's - they are just wrong ( not opinion) and you will be disappointed. If y ou only had $300 to spend then Loake would be a good proposition - perhaps.

Look, and fit is all. Don't buy a make because we suggest it buy it because you like it and that manufacturers lasts fit you best. That's the best advice I can give on english shoes.


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

*Paul Smith shoes*

I know he doesn't make shoes himself, but what can you say about the quality and longevity? Are they worth spending money on?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

neyus said:


> I'd get Barker or Loake over Church's any day.


!!!!!!!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

neyus said:


> I agree with Manton. Church's make alot of corrected grain rubbish. For the price that you pay this should not occur at all. I'd get Barker or Loake over Church's any day.


I am not happy with some of Church's new styles and choices but they still make some great classic shoes - the leather and construction is certainly better than Loake or Barkers.

Church's crup and polished binder also have their places.

For better value and/or quality, you're looking at Trickers or Crockett & Jones.


----------



## ColeFieldHouse (Aug 26, 2005)

laufer said:


> ...
> Give Alen Edmonds try, they are entry level shoes in world of high priced English shoes. If you are just starting it is better to start with entry level and slowly progress toward something better.


This isn't a bad suggestion. Take the AEs and learn how to properly care for a pair of good-to-excellent shoes. Then upgrade. Nothing worse than pairing your learning curve with C&Js.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

BAB said:


> I know he doesn't make shoes himself, but what can you say about the quality and longevity? Are they worth spending money on?


I have a pair of Starrs in black. They are so comfortable. Get a half size down from your normal size (after you convert to the English sizing) as they run a little big.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*Laufer + leatherman*

Thanks for advice Laufer. I started to think more about my situation and experience and decided for now I will just stick with AE shoes since Iam just starting to get into high end shoes and like you said they are easy to find and also have some good styles. Im only 27 so I cant blow all my money lol. 
CJ would prob be my next bump up when the time comes and then better and better. Also I dont know if anyone else thinks this but if Iam buying 1000+ shoes, then everything else I wear (suits, shirts, ties, etc) should be of the same caliber. Why buy 1000$ shoes but wear a paul fredricks shirt with your suit etc. Just dont feel right to me. IMO

Leatherman, yes I know they are just opinions and I dont take everyones adivce, I like to see what everyone has to say then analyize it all and find out for myself. But when starting new its always good to get some starting points as far as brands, quality, etc goes. With time I will know what I like more and have and idea when the time comes for bespoke shoes, suits etc. Thanks though :icon_smile:


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this but Brooks Brothers actually offers English shoes made by C&J and Alfred Sargent (rebranded with their own "Peal & Co." label), from what I remember. Going to a Brooks store and checking those out, trying them on, etc. might be a good way to get some English shoes without having to do mailorder online. 

Others who know more than me on this topic might chime in here....


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

C&J, Grenson and Tricker's are top 3 in pediwear.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

cvac said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this but Brooks Brothers actually offers English shoes made by C&J and Alfred Sargent (rebranded with their own "Peal & Co." label), from what I remember. Going to a Brooks store and checking those out, trying them on, etc. might be a good way to get some English shoes without having to do mailorder online.
> 
> Others who know more than me on this topic might chime in here....


I purchased a pair of Peal & Co. shoes during a sale last year. They are made by C&J and I love them. If you wait for the BB sale you can pick up a pair for around $370. The nice thing is I was able to wear them home.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

MoosicPa said:


> I've noticed that no one has mentioned New & Lingwood? Where do they fall into the fold? If at all?


Unless I am mistaken, Crockett & Jones makes for new & Lingwood.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

cvac said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this but Brooks Brothers actually offers English shoes made by C&J and Alfred Sargent (rebranded with their own "Peal & Co." label), from what I remember. Going to a Brooks store and checking those out, trying them on, etc. might be a good way to get some English shoes without having to do mailorder online.
> 
> Others who know more than me on this topic might chime in here....


BB also carries re-branded Alden shoes. The entire BB shell cordovan collection is made by Alden. Sometimes you can purchase these shoes for 25% off during sales (there was an additional 15% discount for several hours during the Christmas 2007 season). 
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=225&viewAll=t&sortBy=

Several BB calfskin or suede leather dress shoes are also made by Alden. I think (don't have time to verify) that all the calfskin/suede leather dress shoes which are made in the USA are Aldens.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=524&viewAll=t&sortBy=


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Rossini said:


> I am not happy with some of Church's new styles and choices but they still make some great classic shoes - the leather and construction is certainly better than Loake or Barkers.
> 
> Church's crup and polished binder also have their places.
> 
> For better value and/or quality, you're looking at Trickers or Crockett & Jones.


When you say that Church's crup and polished binder also have their places - it puzzles me re the comment on crup - I am sure you don't mean it like this but it sounds as if you think it is an inferior material - like polished binder? It is of course Cordovan.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Leatherman, yes I was just trying to contrast this against the quote that "Church's make a lot of corrected grain rubbish" by highlighting that they use some good leathers as well as crup (cordovan) and polished binder (which isn't really _rubbish_, it's just a hard-wearing alternative especially in our climate - it has it's place even though it's not very nice!)


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Rossini said:


> that they use some good leathers as well as crup (cordovan) and polished binder (which isn't really _rubbish_, it's just a hard-wearing alternative especially in our climate - it has it's place even though it's not very nice!)


I guess it comes down to personal choice regarding Polished Binder. I've still got a pair of Legate which were bought in 1991 and they're in as good a condition now as when I first bought them, back in the days of the 73 last. In addition I had a pair of Shannon in binder and these stood up to almost anything, they took an absolute beating over the years and were factory repaired three times before they finally started to look shabby.

I appreciate binder is not for everyone and has it's own place, but from my experience I've not got any compaints.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

RTW said:


> BB also carries re-branded Alden shoes. The entire BB shell cordovan collection is made by Alden. Sometimes you can purchase these shoes for 25% off during sales (there was an additional 15% discount for several hours during the Christmas 2007 season).
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...erchant_Id=1&Section_Id=225&viewAll=t&sortBy=


I think shell cordovan collection is excluded from discounts.


----------



## robgrn (Nov 12, 2007)

*BB Cordovan Discount*



laufer said:


> I think shell cordovan collection is excluded from discounts.


Not this time. I just bought a pair at 25% off:icon_smile:. The salesman did say that it was unusual. Idon't know if they will do it again.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

robgrn said:


> Not this time. I just bought a pair at 25% off:icon_smile:. The salesman did say that it was unusual. Idon't know if they will do it again.


Shell has been 25% off going back at least to the Christmas sale. I could be wrong, but I think the last price increase was made to allow a periodic 25% off. Prior to the increase, the best that could be hoped for was a flat $50. discount.


----------



## gumercindo (Jul 2, 2007)

miamimike said:


> Thanks for advice Laufer. I started to think more about my situation and experience and decided for now I will just stick with AE shoes since Iam just starting to get into high end shoes and like you said they are easy to find and also have some good styles. Im only 27 so I cant blow all my money lol.
> CJ would prob be my next bump up when the time comes and then better and better. Also I dont know if anyone else thinks this but if Iam buying 1000+ shoes, then everything else I wear (suits, shirts, ties, etc) should be of the same caliber. Why buy 1000$ shoes but wear a paul fredricks shirt with your suit etc. Just dont feel right to me. IMO


I agree. Personally, I am not a fan of AE. They're just not fashion forward enough for me and have a clunky look to them. I know they're made great and lots of folks like them, but they're just not my cup of tea. If I were you, I'd start in the $400 range and get a pair of nice C&Js from plal or pediwear to see for fit. No sense in jumping right away to the EG and Lobbs of the world w/o testing the waters. Try C&J, Ferragamo (Tramezza or LO), etc. Shoes that can be had in the 400-500 range. As for shoes and shirts, there's no need to blow your wad there b/c they can be had (good quality) at very good prices on this B&S board or on styleforum.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

robgrn said:


> Not this time. I just bought a pair at 25% off:icon_smile:. The salesman did say that it was unusual. Idon't know if they will do it again.


Nice to know that. I will check that out during the next sale.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Groover said:


> I guess it comes down to personal choice regarding Polished Binder. I've still got a pair of Legate which were bought in 1991 and they're in as good a condition now as when I first bought them, back in the days of the 73 last. In addition I had a pair of Shannon in binder and these stood up to almost anything, they took an absolute beating over the years and were factory repaired three times before they finally started to look shabby.
> 
> I appreciate binder is not for everyone and has it's own place, but from my experience I've not got any compaints.


My experience also, very hard wearing - I have the Shannon you mention too.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*AE*

Well I finally got my new AE weybridge in the mail today. Both black and brown. My first impression is they are extemely well made and even the way they are packed in their box is quality. Very nice shoes, but the style is so so.

I tried them both on with my navy and charcoal suits. The black is blah and plain looking so sending that one back for a diff AE. Im really starting to not like black shoes ( so dull and unexciting) The brown looks good with the navy pants since it has a burgandy tint to it. The style is a little better since its a lighter color shoe but nothing to go crazy over. Maybe they will grow on me since this is the first real quality shoe I have had and Iam just not use to the look. I decided to keep the brown

I think what I dont like about them is the very round toe. I use to wear that same style dress shoes in high school with my uniform. I think a suttle square toe is more me. And yes I know I posted this twice. :devil:


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*AE*

duplicate. sorry


----------



## michael69 (Sep 17, 2007)

manton said:


> Church's has declined to the point that I would no longer include them.
> 
> I would add Trickers, Grenson, Alfred Sargent and Gaziano & Girling.
> 
> ...


I have to add +1 for Alfred Sargent; I was recently looking to purchase a couple of pairs of less expensive Northampton shoes to suppliment my EG's, Lobbs and C&J's.... Sargents are GREAT value and much more elegant (87 last) than others that I tried (Cheaney, Barker etc.).

I bought 2 pairs- one in suede, and a single monk; so far they have, interestingly enough, provoked more favorable comments than many of my far more expensive pairs!

I got then for £120 a pair which included shoe trees (woodlore split-toe in cedar).

IMO, you can't go wrong in terms of quality for the price!

(BTW, Barker's run EXTREMELY big!)


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

I like A & E - and I'm a Brit! I have a pair of black Lamberts which look exactly right with formal suits (no brown shoes this side of the pond, of course). They are extremely comfortable and polish up well - and I think the manufacture is excellent.

I have C & J as well but not sure they are such a massive step up (not handgrades). Without doubt the best leather (shine and softness) is a pair of Bally monks with a Blake construction. Can't have anything (or not at the prices I'm prepared to pay anyway )


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

michael69 said:


> I have to add +1 for Alfred Sargent;
> 
> I bought 2 pairs- one in suede, and a single monk; so far they have, interestingly enough, provoked more favorable comments than many of my far more expensive pairs!
> 
> I got then for £120 a pair which included shoe trees (woodlore split-toe in cedar).


Hi Michael, would you mind telling who sells Sargent bundled with woodlore as you have indicated? Thanks!


----------

